# Tap water conditioners



## bigjb (Sep 6, 2012)

Do y'all know if the tap water conditioners used for ridding chlorine and chloramine from fish aquariums is good for a hydro system? it seems if it is safe for fish to breathe, it should be ok for plants.:watchplant:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes you can use it.  However, if your water has chlorine, if you let the water sit 12-24 hours, the chlorine will evaporate out.


----------



## bigjb (Sep 6, 2012)

The chloramine will not evaporate?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

No, chloramine will not evaporate out like chlorine.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 7, 2012)

I wonder if the cloramine can be removed by soaking some carbon filter material from the fish store in the bucket of water overnight?


----------

